# Menorca - any advice/suggestions on possible employment options, etc



## evamaria (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I am totally new to this forum and hoping to get any advice, suggestions, etc! I am in the very very early stages of contemplating relocating to Menorca so just really researching and getting as much information as possible in order to make a well informed decision!!!

I absolutely love Menorca, the quietness and tranquility of the island as well as the beautiful scenery, beaches and friendly locals. My parents/family are spanish and although my mum is still here in UK, my dad and rest of family still live in mainland Spain (however, I have no desire to move to the mainland – only interested in a quieter slower pace of life!).

I have a 7 year old son and a (nearly) 19 year old daughter so I guess most important first steps for me is finding out about work opportunities to ensure I have an income if we did relocate. My boyfriend seems to think I could get work easily as I am bilingual and am fluent in Spanish however, I’m not as naïve as that!

Guess a bit of background on me may help with ideas and suggestions of what I could look into. I have been working for a number of years within local government with young people (13-19yrs). I work in schools providing careers guidance and advice (now I write that, seems quite ironic I am asking for it myself!), with those not engaged in education, employment and training providing support and personal development/mentoring/coaching and I work intensively with young people in the local pupil referral unit (those who have been excluded, unable to continue within mainstream school). Outside of the work within schools, my role is supporting young people with a range of issues they may be facing (i.e. drugs, alcohol, pregnancy, homelessness, relationships, sexual health, etc..). Through my role I am qualified to Level 6 in Career Guidance and Development.

Prior to this role I worked (again in local government) supporting adults with disabilities, learning disabilities, mental health and other health conditions to gain paid employment. And before that, I came from a recruitment sales/headhunting background.

I’ve been thinking about looking into completing the CELTA training as I felt this may be useful to open options up. I wondered if anyone on here would know if secondary schools in Menorca offer impartial careers guidance and advice to their students?

My partner is an engineer within metalwork/fabrication. He’s been doing this for so long that he would welcome packing it in and doing anything else in another country! He has travelled extensively in the past and has worked in many different countries doing different things so is totally adaptable and flexible to what he would do.

Sorry for the long post, as I mentioned, this is really just a fact finding mission on my part!

Thanks in advance for any advice/suggestions.
Eva


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I am sure there are others on here who will give you more comprehensive advice but as I'm sure they will tell you. Spain is still in crisis and unemployment is high compared to the UK although I think things are slightly better on the islands. You have the advantage of being Spanish (I assume) and bilingual but so do a lot of unemployed Spanish. Even working as a teacher of English I would think it unlikely for you to earn enough to keep four. If you do get a job your dependents would be covered for health (if you can get the right sort of contract) but not your partner/boyfriend who a) is unlikely to find legal work and b). would have to fund his own private health insurance. Just some initial thoughts.


----------



## evamaria (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi and many thanks for your reply and the info. You have kind of confirmed my thoughts. However I am in no rush and would want to ensure if and when we made a move, I have every avenue covered!
I have put the "feelers" out there, as menorca doesn't appear to have international schools, I have emailed the 10 international schools in Mallorca to see if they offer careers guidance within their curriculum and to see if they would have any suitable opportunities. I know a number of the international schools on the mainland do have careers guidance embedded within their curriculum and the county council I work for is involved in a number of projects in Spain and other countries to support this so I am hoping that perhaps, if not now but in foreseeable future, any of these schools may be interested in pursuing this.....
May or May not be realistic but nothing to lose in asking the question. I have so far in one school I work in, have 100% in last 2 years of students continuing in some form of post 16 provision without drop out...so hoping if I can generate any interest, I can then back up the benefits with clear figures as I know young people is high on every government agenda.
Who knows, maybe I will get lucky. Either way I am grounded enough to know it could be a long shot. Thanks again!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There are a few International schools in the Canary Islands, especially Gran Canaria, not the Baleares, but well, food for thought perhaps?


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

I work in an international school in the Canaries. Careers advice and guidance is something that these schools like to put on their websites, but the reality is it is delivered by a teacher who has a few timetabled hours for it rather than a stand alone specialist. These schools are mostly (but not all) "with profit" outfits and don't spend money unless they have to. You wont be able to get a job in the state system regardless of your qualifications as you have to sit and pass the "oposiciones" exam in Spanish first. A requirement for any state job in Spain.

Your best bet would be to go and do one of the crash CELTA courses (1 month intensive - cost about 1400 euros) and come armed with that to teach English. Language academies are sprouting up like weeds at the moment and there is high demand for their services despite (or because of!) the dire economy. Being a native speaker with that certificate it should be easy to get a job. see Welcome - TEFL.com for example, there are many other sites simply google TEFL Jobs Spain


----------



## evamaria (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you both for your responses. Over the weekend I have emailed all the British International Schools in Mallorca and the one in Ibiza however, have read Castaways reply. Guess no harm in seeing if anything transpires from that...

Castaway - I wonder if you may be able to answer (or find the following out for me) as you work in an international school. As they follow the UK curriculum structure are they also bound to the UK's education legislation? Reason I ask is that changes were made to the education act and legislation stating that all schools must provide adequate impartial careers guidance. I know this covers all providers in UK but not sure if this branches out to the international schools.....I'm curious to know how it stands on that.

In answer to Hepa, I have thought about looking in the Canary Islands however, my only drawback is the flight time to UK. As my little boys dad is in UK, I thought Balearic islands best as only a couple of hours flight time.

I will just keep pursuing matters and see if any other relevant opportunities come up...I'd love a relocation but I definitely wouldn't rush into anything!

Thanks again...


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

By International schools I am assuming you mean ones following a UK curriculum (the French, German, American etc is a whole different ball game).

The long and short of it is there is no requirement to follow any UK education legislation, they are only required to follow the local national laws. In the case of Spain this means that for UK Years 7 to 11 the students have lengua classes (basically Spanish language - we do this by preparing them for GCSE Spanish) and Sociales (basically a general Spanish humanities course taught in Spanish). I think the other requirement might be Maths and Science, ours do GCSE's in these, though from what I know of the co-validation certificates its only Lengua and Sociales that appears on the Spanish part of these.

Now having said all that, there are basically three "grades" British style school in Spain. The highest tier is one that belongs to an association called COBIS (Council of British International Schools (COBIS)) these schools are independently inspected along Ofsted style guidelines, and generally give the closest to an in-UK style education. There aren't many in Spain and only about 3 or 4 at "Executive" member level - the highest.

The second tier if you like belong to an organisation called NABBS (Welcome to Nabss | Nabss) this is a club of British International schools in Spain (as opposed to COBIS which is Global), some are independently inspected. 

Some schools think it beneficial to be members of NABBS and COBIS mainly for political reasons (or the director likes going to conferences!)

The third tier are the rest !!!!!

I vaguely remember some talk a year or two ago of any international school anywhere in the world calling its self "A British School" or "The British School of ....." having to have included the British Council as part of the inspection process. Not sure what happened with that.

Obviously any school offering Cambridge or Edexcel GCSE/A levels has to follow the guidelines specific to those exam boards. Though beware there are some independent bi-lingual schools you'll come across that say they prepare the students for the Cambridge exams, when what they really mean is they follow a Spanish curriculum, with some of the classes taught in English and they give the students the opportunity to do the Cambridge EFL exams (KET,PET,First Certificate etc).

Before anyone flames me, the tiers mentioned above are my opinion and not any official style grading.


----------



## evamaria (Jul 25, 2014)

Thats great info Castaway! I had come across the COBIS and Nabbs sites yesterday and briefly read over them however, couldn't quite work out the differences but you've explained it!

I did print off the list of British Schools on the Nabbs website and thought I'd test the waters, I have emailed all on the list (apart from North of Spain) to see if there would be any possible opportunities. I have already received a response from one and, as you mentioned previously, the Head of 6th runs the careers and acts as the personal adviser (they said they are a small school so have to operate this way).

Shame really for the students that careers only comes in at 6th form level. I work all the way up from Yr9 (some from Yr8) as it is important for the students to understand how their options for GCSE would impact on their career choices (should they have any at that point). Many do actually have ideas on what areas of work they are interested in and find the support with identifying their subjects options to their career interests are invaluable. As well as that, I run workshops in decision making skills (as well as many others...)

In the UK schools have to provide independent and impartial careers information, advice and guidance. Much of this came about as many were very limited in what they provided (if any at all) and nearly all were biased, pushing their 6th forms, etc... and not actually providing information on all available routes/pathways and alternatives to students.... I'm still amazed now when I meet young people and how limited their knowledge is on their future (post-16) options! 

I could go on for ever on this subject so will stop before I bore you (or anyone else) to death!!!

I will just have to keep plodding along and eventually some kind of opportunity may come up. Failing that, I am still continuing to buy my lottery tickets! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AaronB (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been living in Menorca for over three months now and I am still looking for permanent work, other than a few days here and there on bar work, I have not been able to find any work, If anyone can help regarding building work or laboring, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks Aaron.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AaronB said:


> I have been living in Menorca for over three months now and I am still looking for permanent work, other than a few days here and there on bar work, I have not been able to find any work, If anyone can help regarding building work or laboring, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks Aaron.


:welcome:

I'm curious as to how you've managed to register as resident without contracted work?

Our nearest extranjería has started asking for 10k _per person_ in the bank, or a Spanish work contract


----------

